# kde-3.2.2. mi sta robertodacremizzando

## popposoft

a buon intenditor, poche parole per il topic...

ma è mai possibile che si spargano per i mirror rsync delle copie fallate di alcuni pacchetti di kde quando esce una nuova versione?

specialmente le kdelibs...

```

bash-2.05b# emerge kdelibs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdelibs-3.2.2.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-3.2.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.2/work

RUNNING FROM extra_functions.sh

 * Applying kdelibs-3.2.2-su.cpp.diff...

 * Failed Patch: kdelibs-3.2.2-su.cpp.diff!

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.2.2/temp/kdelibs-3.2.2-su.cpp.diff-5892.out

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 360, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: kdelibs-3.2.2-su.cpp.diff!

```

mi è successo anche nell'aggiornamento di kde-3.2.0 alla versione 3.2.1

----------

## shev

Sicuro che il problema sia dei mirror e non tuo? No, non in quel senso  :Laughing: 

Intendevo dire, non è che i problemi sono della tua connessione o dell'hard disk? Spesso capita che si corrompano i pacchetti durante il download, così come può accadere che un hd non faccia il suo dovere. Fa qualche test e sappici dire.

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> >>> md5 src_uri  kdelibs-3.2.2.tar.bz2

 

però l'md5 lo fa bene   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## popposoft

Ho trovato su questo post la soluzione al problema.

E' la patch che non va. 

La patch la si prende senza volerla (quasi come un virus) nella directory files/ della directory dell'ebuild di kdelibs ogni volta che si fa un sync

Possono capitare due cose: o la patch dà una sfilza di warning e quindi si otterranno delle kdelibs fallate (con relativi errori a una certa syscoca o una roba del genere all'avvio di kde e di ogni applicazione kde) oppure la patch dà direttamente errore e non se ne parla più perchè non compila un tubo

L'unica via possibile è quella di commentare la riga 45 dell'ebuild delle kdelibs-3.2.2

```

src_unpack() {

        kde_src_unpack

#       epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-su.cpp.diff

}

```

La patch in questione di fatti si chiama kdelibs-3.2.2-su.cpp.diff

Il problema non è grave. Senza quella patch non funziona kde su, cioè il frontend grafico di kde per diventare superutente. 

Ovviamente ieri non c'era nemmeno un post a riguardo, oggi i forum pullulano  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> Ovviamente ieri non c'era nemmeno un post a riguardo, oggi i forum pullulano 

 

Beh anche la "comunità mondiale" non é omniscente e ha bisogno di fare dei tentativi qualche volta  :Wink: 

....tentativi rapidissimi comunque!

----------

